# Fantastic Four



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No, not these super heroes...










....but these Hamilton Pacer dials finally back from the refinishers....the GE one meant they took an unusually long time (8 months!). Worth the wait though :yes:. Love the cross-hair variety on the right hand side.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Terrific, can we see them when assembled in cases?


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweet, you do like your Hamiltons! :yes:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice work, whats the logo on the top left paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> very nice work, whats the logo on the top left paul?


GE --- General Electric


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Superb! They look great!

Didnt you get some back once that were done incorrectly? Are you using the same people to do these or somebody else? Are they in the states?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Great looking dials and very cool watches. I, too, am looking forward to see the "Fantastic Four" as finished watches.

Every electric watch collector NEEDS a Pacer. And since Hamilton made around 66,000 they aren't difficult to find (although you need to be careful about the cases as many cases are completely worn out - they were gold filled). And a really nice restored one sells for about a third to a half of what the similar looking (but 14k solid gold) Hamilton Electric Ventura would sell for.


----------

